

Offer HN: I'd like to help Freelancers win more clients - no charge - krmmalik

Over the last couple of months, I&#x27;ve discovered many freelancers have been struggling to win clients and based on some surveys I ran, I realised one part of the root-cause of the problem. Market Positioning and lack of Value Proposition. So I&#x27;ve put together a course that I&#x27;d like to give to at least 100 freelancers, completely free.<p>The coupon code is: kickstart<p>Here is the course: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.udemy.com&#x2F;market-positioning-for-freelancers&#x2F;<p><i></i>Update 1<i></i>:  The first batch of coupons have finished. Here&#x27;s the next coupon code &quot;kickstart2&quot; -- You&#x27;ll get the course for just $5 with this coupon.
======
jnardiello
Lot of people with lot of free time and $5 entra bucks.

I really dislike this kind of posts on HN.

~~~
krmmalik
Why? What is there to dislike?

------
scrrr
Well, he also identified something HN users are willing to spend $5 on it
seems.

~~~
krmmalik
Thanks for the feedback!

To be honest, that discovery was accidental, my main discovery has been that a
huge amount of freelancers are having problems with Market Positioning.

I don't know if you purchased, but I hope you enjoy the course and benefit
from it :)

------
cohort
Thanks, $5 one purchased!

~~~
krmmalik
Hope you enjoy it and benefit greatly. I'm messaging everyone personally
within UDEMY anyhow, so you'll get a message from me, but if you need any help
throughout the course, let me know.

------
covgjai
Looks like the coupon code is not working. Please check

~~~
zebra
I subscribed 10 minutes ago. Maybe the quota has been reached.

~~~
covgjai
Thank you. I think the quota has been reached.

~~~
krmmalik
coupon code: kickstart2 will get it you for $5

------
rlm
> Coupon code _Kickstart_ is sold out

~~~
krmmalik
Try "kickstart2" where you'll get it for $5

------
mrleinad
Thanks. I'll give it a try!

------
danielflopes
Thank you!

~~~
krmmalik
You're welcome :)

------
DaveChild
Thanks! :)

------
espennilsen
Thanks!

~~~
krmmalik
You're welcome!

